# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Optimization Help me get extreme reach and drop enemies

## MornShine

Giacomo, our hypothetical character, wants to toss enemies around.

There's this lovely feat in the Oriental Adventures (errata) called Great Throw. Essentially, when making an _unarmed_ trip attack, Giacomo can move the enemy anywhere within his reach.

Including straight up.

How can I optimize this? What's the best reach a (low-level) PC can realistically get?

There's some obvious combos with Defensive Throw, Inhuman Reach, et cetera, but I'm interested in everything that is practical, or matches the flavor, of this feat.

(I might play this character, so I'm interested in lower-level PO as well as TO for this one  :Small Big Grin: )

----------


## Darg

Bloodstorm blade's thunderous throw turns your ranged attacks into melee attacks. Throw your trip weapons for some ranged tripping. Though, your enemies will be teleporting until you get the lightning ricochet ability which you could imagine the weapon hooking them and dragging them into the location near you which could be flying quite a distance. Another option for this is the shield sling feat, but you lose any size bonus to the trip attempt.

----------


## Anthrowhale

Many ideas here.

----------


## bean illus

> There's this lovely feat in the Oriental Adventures (errata) called Great Throw. Essentially, when making an *unarmed* trip attack, Giacomo can move the enemy anywhere within his reach.
> 
> Including straight up.
> 
> How can I optimize this? What's the best reach a (low-level) PC can realistically get?


Well, I'm not sure what you mean by low, but Giant Size is a 7th level Wu Jen spell. It's also available to Chameleon.

Other than that, the limit is 'how much LA do you accept'. Size isn't cheap in 3.5. 

Expansion can get +2. So, if you can get yourself to count as +1, then ... 40 ft tall (20' reach, 60' drop). That can happen at really early levels. Put it on a Half-Minotaur? Now you're Gargantuan as early as ecl 3.

If you're willing to take deformity/etc, you might get 15'. Add Reach (psionic) and you might reach 40' and drop from ... 80 feet? Level 6-9?

Of course you need to win the trip.
Psion 3/ Facto 3 for Int synergy to trip and initiative? Facto also gets Enlarge Person.

----------


## Gruftzwerg

> Well, I'm not sure what you mean by low, but Giant Size is a 7th level Wu Jen spell. It's also available to Chameleon.


sorry, but sadly Chameleon ends with 6th lvl spells.

----------


## Doctor Despair

You can skip a lot of the prereqs for the OA Mighty Throw by just using the swordsage maneuver by the same name.

----------


## bean illus

> sorry, but sadly Chameleon ends with 6th lvl spells.


I was referring to Touchstone Nirvana and Extra Spell.

----------


## Gruftzwerg

> I was referring to Touchstone Nirvana and Extra Spell.


I guess I don't know what you are talking about/referring to. Would you be so kind to explain it to me? =)

----------


## thethird

> I guess I don't know what you are talking about/referring to. Would you be so kind to explain it to me? =)


You can reach higher level slots on a chameleon basis if you build for it. Here the chameleon handbook does a good job explaining.

----------

